# Mattia in gelosite



## Tebina (24 Gennaio 2013)

Telefonata di oggi

-Sei andata all'ikea?-
-Si, perchè?-
-Sembrava che dovevi fare chissà che, tra banca, commercialista cazzi e mazzi, che quasi non riesco a telefonarti e poi vai all'ikea e non mi dici niente.-
-...eh?
-Mica dietro l'angolo. Come mai tutti quei chilometri?-
-Un quarto d'ora in tangenziale...non è il giro del mondo. ma poi scusa. Devo dirti quando vado all'ikea? E all'esselunga no?-
-Mi nascondi qualcosa...sei strana...perchè non mi hai detto che sei andata all'ikea?-
-Ancora...ma non te l'ho detto perchè non mi sembra una cosa importante, tanto che hai trovato il sacchetto che non era certo nascosto. Dopo la banca ero in picco e ho deciso di andare a mangiare li le polpettine con la marmellata e di rilassarmi guardando due cazzate...-
-All'ikea...-
-Si, all'ikea. Potevo andare al centro commerciale o al giappo. Non sto capendo.-
-Si si...non mi dici le cose. Vai all'ikea e lo tieni nascosto.-
Ommadonna. Modalità sordo. 
-hai ragione. te l'ho tenuto nascosto di proposito. Mi scopo quello delle piante. Non ti sei mai chiesto perchè abbiamo trenta orchidee in casa e non spendo soldi? Hai la risposta. Ora che sai perchè vado all'ikea  e soprattutto non te lo dico, possiamo chiuderla?-





Mi ha chiuso lui il telefono.
Cristo. Quando fa così mi fa partire l'embolo e ho deciso che.
Devo fargli sentire la paura.
Ogni ora ho cominciato a mandargli un sms. Una mail.
tenore delle conversazioni


_A che ora torni stasera Mattia?
Perchè?
A che ora torni?
Alle otto.
faccio l'osso buco.
bello!!!!!
E ci sputo sopra, già sai. Come mai alle otto?
Perchè ho da lavorare.
Non credo visto che la metà delle volte vai al bar con i colleghi.  Ricominciamo con le palle? A un altra cosa. Non esiste più che tu mi dica che esci un quarto d'ora prima di farlo.
Voglio essere avvertita almeno un giorno prima e se capita all'improvviso, non esci a meno che non mi senta magnanima, perchè a questo punto, visto le paranoie che mi fai, devi avere la coscienza sporca, e comincio a farti sentire il fiato sul collo.
Ricapitolando.
Da adesso le cose cambiano.
Esci dall'ufficio alle otto allora?
Stai rompendo le balle.
Non ho ancora iniziato, sto solo scaldando i motori. Allora. Esci dall'ufficio alle otto?
_
Alle sei era a casa.
Mi ha informato che fra due settimane va via qualche giorno a trovare amici.
Ho scatenato l'inferno.
Aveva già comprato il biglietto. Come fa sempre. Non del biglietto ma di avvertirmi di ogni cosa all'ultimo momento. E anche questa me l'avrebbe detta forse un giorno prima di partire solo perchè mi avrebbe chiesto di fargliele (per inciso me lo chiede sempre ma ovviamente lo mando a cagare. mai fatto una valigia a nessuno. Che è, cretino?), quindi ho dato il meglio dell'Uragano Tebe.

E' stato muto. E ne aveva ben donde 




La sua vita sarà un inferno.
Altro che ikea.




e sono talmente incarognita che manco le faccine mi viene voglia di mettere, che pure mi fanno strippare come una cranio.


----------



## babsi (24 Gennaio 2013)

che poi quanti anni sono che state insieme?
e ancora ti fa ste scenate...
ma si può sapere di preciso o anche solo vagamente Mattia quanti anni ha?


----------



## Flavia (24 Gennaio 2013)

l'Ikea è un noto luogo di perdizione
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Cattivik (25 Gennaio 2013)

Flavia;bt7218 ha detto:
			
		

> l'Ikea è un noto luogo di perdizione
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


All'ikea ho visto cose e incontarto persone che voi esseri umani....


Cattivik


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Gennaio 2013)

La sua vita sarà un inferno :risata:

grandiosa. letteralmente.


----------



## kikko64 (25 Gennaio 2013)

... io un po' Mattia lo capisco ...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (25 Gennaio 2013)

in effetti l'Ikea è il luogo perfetto per una prima uscita


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Gennaio 2013)

A parte il fatto che un mio amico a Ikea ci va appositamente per rimorchiare.... e le due ultime fidanzate le ha conosciute lì...

Voglio conoscere Mattia. Devo assolutamente. Tebe... tu immagini il perchè, vero?


O.T.
 ciao Kikko. Un abbraccio.


----------



## Tebe (25 Gennaio 2013)

kikko64;bt7221 ha detto:
			
		

> ... io un po' Mattia lo capisco ...


Ma perchè! :unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (25 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata;bt7223 ha detto:
			
		

> A parte il fatto che un mio amico a Ikea ci va appositamente per rimorchiare.... e le due ultime fidanzate le ha conosciute lì...
> 
> Voglio conoscere Mattia. Devo assolutamente. Tebe... tu immagini il perchè, vero?
> 
> ...



Intanto all'ikea ci vado spessissimo (da sola) e non mi ha mai rimorchiato nessuno, e poi no...non ci arrivo...perchè vuoi conoscere mattia? paura...








lo porti al super con te?



Minchia così mi fa le scene anche per l'esselunga, dove li si che vengo rimorchiata!|
Cazzo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Gennaio 2013)

perchè devo verifica l'ennesima somiglianza... parallelismo.
Cazzo, mi sembra di essere in un fantasy sui mondi paralleli.


----------



## Tebe (25 Gennaio 2013)

babsi;bt7217 ha detto:
			
		

> che poi quanti anni sono che state insieme?
> e ancora ti fa ste scenate...
> ma si può sapere di preciso o anche solo vagamente Mattia quanti anni ha?



mattia ha 10 anni in meno

Ma fa il bambino solo con me.

che culo.


----------



## Tebe (25 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata;bt7226 ha detto:
			
		

> perchè devo verifica l'ennesima somiglianza... parallelismo.
> Cazzo, mi sembra di essere in un fantasy sui mondi paralleli.


ho capito

:scared:


----------



## babsi (25 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe;bt7228 ha detto:
			
		

> ho capito
> 
> :scared:


si ma...te quanti anni hai?
perchè tutto questo alone di mistero attorno alla tua età Tebe??
anche fosse che ne avessi 40 che c'è da vergognarsi, non capisco...


----------



## kikko64 (25 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe;bt7224 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma perchè! :unhappy:


Perchè per un geloso innamorato il dubbio è l'anticamera della pazzia ...


----------



## kikko64 (25 Gennaio 2013)

babsi;bt7229 ha detto:
			
		

> si ma...te quanti anni hai?
> perchè tutto questo alone di mistero attorno alla tua età Tebe??
> anche fosse che ne avessi 40 che c'è da vergognarsi, non capisco...


E speriamo che ne abbia almeno 40 ... altrimenti si rasenterebbe la pedofilia  ...


----------



## kikko64 (25 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata;bt7223 ha detto:
			
		

> O.T.
> ciao Kikko. Un abbraccio.


Ciao Sbri, grazie.


----------



## passante (26 Gennaio 2013)

io trovo la gelosia molto eccitante, invece :mrgreen:


----------

